# Need good layout for a Mining camp/town



## minime27 (Jan 11, 2013)

Afternoon all. I need a good track layout for a mining Camp and a town to fit a 4x8 table or 6x 10 can anyone help.

Thanks G. Smith


----------



## MayanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a good one. 










Fun southwestern mine. My father started it when I was a kid and I have always wanted to do it.


----------



## minime27 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for a reply. I need track diagram.

Greg


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://trainweb.org/seaboard/layouts.htm


----------

